# Huron Activity Sunday



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

I see there's several guys hitting the lake this morning. While watching the live feed cam at around 8 am I saw 7 boats go out in a 12 minute span and head west. Looks like it's game on. Satellite view of the lake looks like it's open to beyond Mouse Is. Hope the catch'em.


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Three of them look like they could be vertical jigging out just beyond the lighthouse and cans.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Fishtracker1 said:


> Three of them look like they could be vertical jigging out just beyond the lighthouse and cans.


Hmmm, fishing the edge of the dirty/warmer water coming out of the river. They might be on to something.


----------



## benfish909 (Aug 22, 2013)

We were just out marked maybe 4 fish. Could not find them


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Majority of fish are still hanging around cleveland or lorain where are they one day of good ice fishing limited out in hour next couple of trips nothing


----------



## bentlund (Jan 15, 2017)

My Demeyes said:


> Hmmm, fishing the edge of the dirty/warmer water coming out of the river. They might be on to something.


Yup


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

How many over 24"s?


----------



## Heath Fairhurst (Mar 2, 2016)

bentlund said:


> View attachment 254197
> 
> Yup


Way to get it done! Wish I was out there today.


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

Great job!!! Best eating size walleye.


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

bentlund said:


> View attachment 254197
> 
> Yup


Way to go, did you take them jigging ?


----------



## Smithwickrogue20 (Dec 29, 2016)

The dnr guy mentioned to us that a guy came in with a bunch of big fish from the Cedar Point area.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## j4gash (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks like he was trolling, yellow boards above his head.


----------



## bentlund (Jan 15, 2017)

Jim Stedke said:


> How many over 24"s?


Yes trolling [email protected] Did not weight any but I believe 6 of them 8 to high 10 lb area


----------



## walleyenate (Jun 16, 2011)

Awesome job!!!!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Perfect, way to go.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Smithwickrogue20 said:


> The dnr guy mentioned to us that a guy came in with a bunch of big fish from the Cedar Point area.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


There was only 1 guy trolling in the Cedar Point area today that we saw. 1 guy solo with 6 rods out...Im not surprised he did.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

The parking lot will be full now lol


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

What was the combination 1.5 mph boards 60 20 with bandits ? Lol just wondering got to be going slow this time of year right?


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I'd guess 1.5 too fast


----------



## bentlund (Jan 15, 2017)

25asnyder said:


> What was the combination 1.5 mph boards 60 20 with bandits ? Lol just wondering got to be going slow this time of year right?


We ran P10s one side Bandits other 1.1 mph both equal in fish caught ...color didnt matter ...Glad we took advantage of the day !! Up coming weather not looking good


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks bentlund I just hope it makes up its mind the bullcrap of bad ice but you can’t get the boat in HAS GOT TO STOP hahahahahhaa


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

I was watching the webcam yesterday and saw you coming in and wondered if you done any good. Now i know, great job.


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

great report, thanks for shareing. tagalong


----------



## 2382581usmc (Sep 27, 2012)

did not get to ice fish maybe Ill get the boat out fished with Ross Robertson last February maybe again


----------



## 2382581usmc (Sep 27, 2012)

where are they launching from ????


----------



## Eye Doctor (Mar 15, 2014)

2382581usmc said:


> did not get to ice fish maybe Ill get the boat out fished with Ross Robertson last February maybe again


I bought a couple of his Great Lakes Walleye ice rods. They’re really nice. Stiff enough to set hooks but not like a pool cue so you have some flex to fight big fish.


----------



## Seafox23 (Oct 8, 2014)

dcool said:


> I was watching the webcam yesterday and saw you coming in and wondered if you done any good. Now i know, great job.


Can you share that web cam site


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Probably lake vision


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

2382581usmc said:


> where are they launching from ????


Proabably no where for the next week or two. Let’s home for another warm spell. Missed getting out Sunday.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Seafox23 said:


> Can you share that web cam site


shoresandislands.com


----------



## Hook and ladder (Jan 29, 2017)

bentlund said:


> View attachment 254197
> 
> Yup


Very nice catch!!!


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Seafox23 said:


> Can you share that web cam site


http://www.shoresandislands.com/webcams/
Enjoy!


----------

